
Engineering Security by Peter Gutmann (2014) [pdf] - JoachimS
https://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/book.pdf
======
gluejar
The title should be "Engineering Security". Subtle difference, but a
meaningful one.

~~~
dang
Ok, we reordered those words and added a date.

